# Can I use this for mites/lice?



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I am awaiting delivery of some Virbamec Pour On for cattle (equivalent of your Ivomec Pour On in the States I think) to treat my two goats for parasites. It is at a strength of 0.5% w/w ivermectin.

I usually use Harkamectin spot on (designed for pigeons) on my chickens....this has a strength of 0.35% w/w ivermectin.

My question is....can I use the Virbamec on the chickens and adjust the dosage or is the concentration too high regardless? I know ivermectin has a high tolerance rate and is hard to overdose in goats and cattle but what about chickens?

I use the Harkamectin at a rate of 5 drops for my large Orpingtons and 3 drops for my 'standard' size hens....so if i did use the Virbamec, any suggestions on dose?

It just seems silly to buy both if I don't need to, especially as they really do cost a bomb over here and the Virbamec is going to be far more than I need for just my two goats.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump! x


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think you could adjust the dose and use on your chickens.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Any idea of the dose? xx


----------

